# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  sweet2 (#11245), Λούτσα

## sweet

*
#sweet2 (#11245), Λούτσα (Αρτέμιδα)*


*Εξοπλισμός :*

1x RB435G
1x RB711-5Hn
2x Πιάτα Gibertini 60 cm
2x Πιάτο Gibertini 80 cm
1x Πιάτο Gibertini 1.00 m
5x Feeder nvak 5 giga
1x MikroTik R52Hn, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain
1x Wistron DNMA-92 miniPCI Atheros a/b/g/n
3x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
1x DBii f20 pro mpci,
1x Antenna D-Link omni 8 db
Καλώδιο LMR-400
3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm
3x εντατήρες
Ιστός μονοσωλήνιος τουμπο 4.0 m, 2.5"
Μεταλλικό κουτί : IP65 28x35x16

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

*Σελίδα του κόμβου :*
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11245
Wireless : http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=11245

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.67.50.1/graphs
Wireless : http://10.67.50.194/graphs/

*Gallery :*
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3258
Wireless : http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3258


*Backbones* *:*


*GFan-Artemis (#18139)*
SSID: awmn-11245-18139
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=18139
Δήμος Δήμος Σπάτων - Λούτσας -- 0,51km --
signal -50-51 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 18/04/2014

*ymdim (#4500)*
SSID: awmn-4500-11245
IEEE 802.11a
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=4500
Δήμος Υμηττού -- 17,421km --
signal -68-69 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/11/2016

*melina (#15615)*
SSID: awmn-11245-15615
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=15615
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 1,742km --
signal -50-51 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 02/11/2014

*anman2 (#21732)*
SSID: awmn-11245-21732
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=21732
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 4,86km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps. 
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 02/11/2014

*bonovas (#8933)*
SSID: awmn-11245-8933
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=8933
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 3,157km --
signal -60-61 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 17/12/2014

*DAIT (#9632)*
SSID: awmn-11245-9632
IEEE 802.11n
https://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9632
Δήμος Υμηττού -- 17,409km --
signal -68-69 db, link 65 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 05/01/2018



*Access Point :
*
*1o Access Point :*
SSID: *awmn-11245_sweet2-AP*
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Εξοπλισμός : DBii f20 pro mpci, 1x Antenna D-Link omni 8 db.


*2o Access Point :*
SSID: *kostas_AP*
IEEE 802.11g
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Εξοπλισμός : DBii f20 pro mpci, 1x Antenna D-Link omni 8 db.
(Access Point "Prive" with internet)
Για τοπική χρήση.
Περιορισμένο ----> (user : active password)


*******************************************************

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους. !

Ξεκίνησε εντατικά το στήσιμο κόμβου bb link από τον sweet2 (#11245) και την περιοχή της Λούτσας.

Διαθέσιμα ακόμα 2 if 
Λειτουργεί και ενα ap.

Ευχαριστώ τον Κώστα senius για την βοήθεια του, εως τώρα.


#sweet2 (#11245)_1.jpg #sweet2 (#11245)_2.jpg #sweet2 (#11245)_3.jpg #sweet2 (#11245)_4.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 8-10-2014_3.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 8-10-2014_4.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 8-10-2014_3.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 8-10-2014_6.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 8-10-2014_5.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 8-10-2014_7.jpg


Και η οπτική επαφή του κόμβου sweet2 :

optiki sweet2 (#11245)_1 .jpg optiki sweet2 (#11245)_2.jpg optiki sweet2 (#11245)_3.jpg optiki sweet2 (#11245)_4.jpg optiki sweet2 (#11245)_5.jpg optiki sweet2 (#11245)_6.jpg optiki sweet2 (#11245)_7.jpg optiki sweet2 (#11245)_8.jpg

sweet2 :

sweet2 (#11245)_10-3-15_1.jpg sweet2 (#11245)_10-3-15_2.jpg sweet2 (#11245)_10-3-15_3.jpg sweet2 (#11245)_10-3-15_4.jpg sweet2 (#11245)_10-3-15_5.jpg sweet2 (#11245)_10-3-15_6.jpg #sweet2 (#11245) Router_22.JPG.jpg #sweet2 (#11245) Router_24.JPG.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

> *Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 5 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.


επιτελους καποιος που ΔΕΝ βαζει ups για να τροφοδοτησει ενα ταπεινο 433...
500% περισοτερη αυτονομια!! κ μεγαλη οικονομια στην καταναλωση!
μπραβο

----------


## mikemtb

> Ξεκίνησε εντατικά το στήσιμο κόμβου bb link από τον sweet2 (#11245) και την περιοχή της Λούτσας.


my friend... εχω την ιδια σκαλα.. δεν ειναι πολυ σταθερη! please οταν ξαναανεβεις, δεστην στο πανω μερος απο τον ιστο, κατα προτιμηση με ιμαντα.
φιλικα παντα, μιχαλης

----------


## NetTraptor

Σωστά... Με μια τέτοια άνοιξα το κεφάλι μου...

----------


## senius

Παραθέτω photos από την κατασκευή του Router 433ah with DC Power Supply 12v-5A & Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector :

#sweet2 (#11245) Router.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_1.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_2.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_3.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_4.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_5.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_6.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_7.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_8.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_9.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_10.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_11.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_12.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_13.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_14.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_15.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_16.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_17.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_18.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_19.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_20.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_21.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_22.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_23.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) Router_24.JPG DSC03180.JPG Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector _1.JPG Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector _2.JPG Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector _3.JPG Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector _4.JPG Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector _5.JPG 

Συνεχίζουμε ....

----------


## Convict

NIce...!!!

----------


## gas

Μπραβο Κωστα,
πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτες οι combo κατασκευες ταρατσοboard, ταρατσοups ολα σε ενα και νοικοκυρεμενα.

----------


## senius

Λογο άσχημου καιρού αυτό το ΣΚ, στον κόμβο sweet2 #11245 δεν μπορέσαμε να πραγματοποιήσουμε τις προβλεπόμενες εργασίες για την δημιουργία 2 λινκ, .
Αναμενόμενα τα 2 νεα bb link και με έτοιμη προεργασία με τους απέναντι :

dait-2 (#17295) κορυφή Υμηττού 
&
kosmas (#15282) Λούτσα

Αντε με το καλο, σε αναμονή λίγες μέρες ακόμα ....!!!!

----------


## beretas20

Αγαπητοι συν-awmn_ητες:Να δωσουμε ολοι συγχαρητηρια σε μερικα ατομα που με αυταρχικο και απολυτο τροπο επιδιωκουν να κλεψουν link!!!!!Αναθεμα και αν ξερουν που πατουν!!!Χρησιμοποιώντας ηλιθιες τεχνικές τύπου virtual AP, Και καταστρεφοντας λινκ τα οποια λειτουργουν επι σειρα ετων ΑΨΟΓΑ!!Μπαινουν μεσα στα mikrotik Και κανουν οτι τους φωτισει ο θεος...αλλαζουν firmwares....κοβουν δικαιωματα χρηστων...ανοιγουν BGP χωρις καμια συνενοηση...πραγματικα ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ!!Senius μην διανοηθεις αλλη φορα ουτε ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ να ασχοληθεις ειτε με κομβους μου ειτε με κομβους που τους διαχειριζομαι...νομιζω οτι μιλαω με ανθρωπο και οχι με τον αερα!Δε θα το ξανα-αναφερω.

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.
Ολα κομπλέ.!



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.sweet2.awmn [10.67.50.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.173.122]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-warlock.sv1gfu.awmn [10.87.188.109]
  4     6 ms    12 ms     4 ms  gw-noolis2.sv1egd.awmn [10.2.96.254]
  5     7 ms     6 ms    18 ms  10.13.245.230
  6     5 ms    22 ms     3 ms  10.2.124.67
  7     5 ms     8 ms     5 ms  10.38.128.245
  8     6 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-konkoul.soleo.awmn [10.40.188.254]
  9     6 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-soleo.makofo.awmn [10.38.128.250]
 10     7 ms     5 ms     5 ms  wisp.makofo.awmn [10.38.129.6]
 11     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gw-makofo.dait-2.awmn [10.38.129.246]
 12     9 ms     7 ms     6 ms  router.sweet2.awmn [10.67.50.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

#sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_1.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_2.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_3.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_4.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_5.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_6.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_7.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_8.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_9.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_10.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_11.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_12.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_13.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_14.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_15.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_16.JPG #sweet2 (#11245) 1-11-2014_17.JPG

Οι Κώστηδες εδώ στην εξοχή, περάσαμε μια χαρά ! Συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## sweet

Ο Κόμβος στο Wind :
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=11245
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11245
Ο Κόμβος στο forum :
http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=39192
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39192




> Έγινε καταχώρηση στο nagios :
> Nagios data:
> 
> Hostname : sweet2
> ID : 11245
> Coordinates(x,y) : 2509,1312
> Router IP : 10.67.50.1
> Backbone links : 18139,17295
> Mail address : [email protected]@@$%@[email protected]##oo.gr
> A mail with your data has been sent to Nagios team.


Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν το thread, στους Υποψήφιους Αx/Βx κόμβους.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## senius

> Ο Κόμβος στο Wind :
> http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=11245
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11245
> Ο Κόμβος στο forum :
> http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=39192
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39192
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.67.50.1
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.sweet2.awmn [10.67.50.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.46.79.7
  5     2 ms     4 ms     2 ms  router.sweet2.awmn [10.67.50.1]
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |

|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

|                             senius.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |

|                   gw-senius.djbill.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    1 |

|                     gw-djbill.dait.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    1 |    2 |    5 |    1 |

|                              10.46.79.7 -    0 |   10 |   10 |    1 |    3 |    7 |    3 |

|                      router.sweet2.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    2 |    4 |    8 |    3 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

   WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

Ωραίος ο sweet2.!

----------


## sweet

Οι προσπάθειες και οι θυσίες αποζημιώνονται.
Ευχαριστώ τους εμπλεκόμενους.(acoul & senius) ! Συνεχίζουμε ....
Για δες Κώστα κι εδώ, από Ηράκλειο (sweet), προς Λούτσα (sweet2): 

sweet hrakleio pros sweet2 loutsa.jpg sweet2 loutsa pros sweet hrakleio.jpg


http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39192
http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=39192

2 ενεργά bb link προς το παρών & 1 AP

Έγινε καταχώρηση στο nagios :
Nagios data:

Hostname : sweet2
ID : 11245
Coordinates(x,y) : 2509,1312
Router IP : 10.67.50.1
Backbone links : 18139,17295
Mail address : [email protected]@@$%@[email protected]##oo.gr
A mail with your data has been sent to Nagios team. 

Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν το thread, στους Υποψήφιους Αx/Βx κόμβους.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Convict

Που δεν φτάνω σήμερα;  :: 


C:\Windows\System32>tracert -d 10.67.50.1

Tracing route to 10.67.50.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.46.78.1
2 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.46.78.230
3 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.61.137
4 7 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.2.61.130
5 8 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.2.19.1
6 7 ms 5 ms 6 ms 10.2.19.15
7 6 ms 5 ms 6 ms 10.46.79.253
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.

----------


## anman

Traceroute to 10.67.50.1 
# Hop	Host Loss	Sent	Last	Avg.	Best	Worst Std. 
0	1	10.17.131.204	0.0% 70	0.2	0.3	0.2	2.0 0.2 
1	2	10.2.173.145	0.0% 70	0.8	1.0	0.5	9.2 1.0 
2	3	10.2.173.106	0.0% 70	1.5	1.2	0.9	2.5 0.2 
3	4	10.2.202.246	0.0% 70	3.3	2.1	1.2	4.1 0.6 
4	5	10.46.79.7 0.0% 70	3.0	2.3	1.5	4.3 0.7 
5	6	10.67.50.1 0.0% 70	2.4	2.8	1.9	6.3 0.8

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245), έγιναν κάποιες προσθέσεις/ανακατασκευές και ανακατανομές για την φιλοξενία κι άλλων if.
Πήραμε και τον καθαρό αέρα μας, εδώ στην εξοχή !!

sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_1.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_2.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_3.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_4.jpg Συνημμένο 33312 Συνημμένο 33313 sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_7.jpg Συνημμένο 33315 sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_9.jpg Συνημμένο 33317 sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_11.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_12.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_13.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_15.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_16.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_17.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 24-11-2014_18.jpg

Συνεχίζουμε !!

----------


## mikemtb

+++ (για το δεσιμο της σκαλας)  ::

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb lik με τον Γιάννη jkar (#9373), με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ενημερώθηκε το wind και τα dns name servers.

Tracert απο το κέντρο Αθήνας και απο το athenscenter/trace :


```
C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.71.137.1(jkar (#9373))
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.71.137.1 (jkar (#9373)) με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.46.79.7
  5     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.46.79.226
  6    14 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.71.137.1
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |

|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

|                      router.senius.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    1 |

|                   gw-senius.djbill.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    0 |    1 |    0 |

|                     gw-djbill.dait.awmn -    0 |    8 |    8 |    1 |    2 |    9 |    9 |

|                              10.46.79.7 -    0 |    8 |    8 |    1 |    6 |   16 |   16 |

|                            10.46.79.226 -    0 |    8 |    8 |    2 |    4 |   14 |   14 |

|                             10.71.137.1 -    0 |    8 |    8 |    2 |   12 |   22 |   22 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|

   WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

#sweet2 (#11245) 2-12-14_1.jpg #sweet2 (#11245) 2-12-14_2.jpg #sweet2 (#11245) 2-12-14_3.jpg #sweet2 (#11245) 2-12-14_4.jpg #sweet2 (#11245) 2-12-14_5.jpg

Στα ανατολικά προάστια και στην περιοχή της Λούτσας, ο κόμβος sweet2 (#11245) και ο ιστός του, γεννάει πιάτα και if σε 24/7 μορφή παντός καιρού.
Συνεχίζουμε ....

----------


## senius

Σε συνεργασία με τον Σταμάτη bonovas (#8933) , τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνει ανάλογη ανακατανομή πιάτων σε διάφορους κόμβους της Λούτσας (Αρτέμιδα), ώστε να υπάρχουν βελτιστοποιημένες και εναλλακτικές σταθερές διαδρομές του AWMN δικτύου στην περιοχή και όχι μόνο. !!!
Κάποιοι κόμβοι θα κλείσουν, κάποιοι θα μεταφερθούν αλλού, κάποιοι client θα συνδεθούν αλλού.

Πέρα από τον Σταμάτη bonova για την άμεση ανταπόκριση του και όχι μόνο, ευχαριστώ θερμά τους sweet2 (#11245), jkar (#9373), anman-loutsa (#16374), melina (#15615), GFan-Artemis (#18139), dmk (#11143), time c (#309 :: , για την άμεση συνεργασία τους !!
Θα υπάρξουν νέα για το routing της Λούτσας, τις επόμενες ημέρες.

Ο sweet2 (#11245) θα παίξει κεντρικό παράγοντα δρομολόγησης, οπότε τις επόμενες ημέρες στον κόμβο θα στηθεί και νέο RB.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τους υπέροχους αυτούς ανθρώπους , για την συμμετοχή τους.!

Συνεχίζουμε ....

----------


## sweet

Καλησπέρα.
Σήμερα παρέα με τον senius είχαμε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245), 
Τοποθετήθηκε και 2ο RB (με κοινό AS), καθώς και εξοπλισμός για άλλο ένα if.

Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με :
*bonovas (#8933)*
SSID: awmn-11245-8933
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=8933
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 3,157km --
signal -60-61 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 17/12/2014

Ευχαριστούμε τον Σταμάτη για την συνεργασία του.!

Τα Graphs κόμβου εδώ :
Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox...7.50.1/graphs/
Internet : http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox...50.242/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.67.50.1/graphs
Wireless : http://10.67.50.242/graphs

Συνεχίζουμε ...!!!

----------


## senius

> Ο Κόμβος στο Wind :
> http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=11245
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11245
> Ο Κόμβος στο forum :
> http://www.awmn./showthread.php?t=39192
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39192
> 
> Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν το thread, στους Υποψήφιους Αx/Βx κόμβους.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Αυτές τις ημέρες στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245), έγιναν ανακατατάξεις στα bb link και στον ιστο, και όχι μόνο, για την 24/7 λειτουργία του:

sweet2 (#11245) 26-1-2015_16.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 26-1-2015_17.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 26-1-2015_18.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 26-1-2015_19.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 26-1-2015_20.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 26-1-2015_21.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_2.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_3.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_4.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_5.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_7.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_8.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_9.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_10.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_11.jpg sweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_12.jpgsweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_13.jpgsweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_14.jpgsweet2 (#11245) istos 26-1-2015_15.jpg

Κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε από εδώ στα Ανατολικά προάστια, για την δρομολόγηση του AWMN, .... Συνεχίζουμε ...!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Ο κόμβος συνεχίζει και πάει μια χαρά :

*anman-loutsa (#16374)*
SSID: awmn-11245-16374
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn./?page=nodes&node=16374
Δήμος Αρτέμιδος -- 4,86km --
signal -61-62 db, 
Overall Tx CCQ : 100

Ενημερώθηκαν : η αρχική σελίδα στο forum, καθώς οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS)του κόμβου .




> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.67.55.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.anman-loutsa.awmn [10.67.55.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.djbill.awmn [10.2.173.106]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
> 4 * 1 ms 1 ms rspro7.dait.awmn [10.46.79.7]
> 5 42 ms 2 ms 16 ms gw-dait.sweet2.awmn [10.46.79.226]
> 6 35 ms 73 ms 6 ms router.anman-loutsa.awmn [10.67.55.1]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Ευχαριστίες στους εμπλεκόμενους !!
Συνεχίζουμε ....

----------


## senius

> Παρακαλώ τους admin να μεταφέρουν το thread, στους Υποψήφιους Αx/Βx κόμβους.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Ευχαριστούμε τους admin για την μεταφορά του thread, στους AX/BX !!!
Συνεχίζουμε ...

----------


## senius

Έρχεται δυναμικό bb link sv8eus sv1mnf (#21307) - anman2 (#21732)


http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3258
http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3258



sweet2 rb 133ah loutsa uptime 176 days.jpg sweet2 rb 433ah loutsa uptime 153 days.jpg sweet2 Router 433ah with DC Power Supply 12v-5A.JPG

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Για τις ανάγκες του κόμβου sweet2 (#11245), τροποποιήθηκαν/μεγάλωσαν τα _subnet IP, καθώς έγιναν αλλαγές ip στα_ _Access Points του και όχι μόνο.

_Στον κόμβο δημιουργήθηκε κι άλλο Access Point:
SSID : *kostas_AP*
IEEE 802.11g
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας 8 (2447)
Εξοπλισμός : Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, Antenna D-Link omni 8 db, Καλώδιο LMR-400
(Access Point "Prive" with internet and dhcp. Για τοπική χρήση. Περιορισμένο ----> (user : active password)

Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα και το Wind.

Συνεχίζουμε..!!!
_
_

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245) δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον κόμβο DAIT (#9632) , σε άριστα αποτελέσματα !
Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου..

----------


## sweet

Καλησπέρα.
Κόμβος sweet2 (#11245) Λούτσα, Ατρεμις.

Στην καλυτέρευση της ποιότητας υπηρεσιών και διαφήμισης του δικτύου μας AWMN, στο AP του κόμβου sweet2 (#11245) , δημιουργήθηκε και HotSpot:

SSID: *AWMN HotSpot-sweet2_11245
*Κανάλι 8 (2447)

Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο AWMN, με σχετικές πληροφορίες για την συγκεκριμένη κοινότητα.
Λειτουργούν DHCP ips.
Ευχαριστούμε τον nasos765!

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## giannis1

Με την απέναντι πλευρά προς Εύβοια Μαρμαρι και σχετικά μερη εχετε ετοιμάσει κατι? Τωρα που καλοκαιριαζει καλο ειναι να τα ξαναδουμε μήπως βγει κατι καλο και απο εδω...
Ριξτε καμια ιδέα και να ξεκινησουμε εχω if ελεύθερο

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα , εδώ και 2 μήνες ο Κόμβος DAIT (#9632), δεν απαντάει στην εκπομπή του awmn-11245-9632.
Θα μπορούσε ο acoul οπού είναι υπεύθυνος για τον DAIT (#9632), να μας αναφέρει τι μελιγενεστε?
ισχύει το λινκ τελικα?
Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα , εδώ και 2 μήνες ο Κόμβος DAIT (#9632), δεν απαντάει στην εκπομπή του awmn-11245-9632.
> Θα μπορούσε ο acoul οπού είναι υπεύθυνος για τον DAIT (#9632), να μας αναφέρει τι μελιγενεστε?
> ισχύει το λινκ τελικα?
> Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων...


Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245) , σήμερα Σάββατο 12-11-2016, είχαμε ταρατσαδα.

Στον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο, σε αντικατάσταση του bb link DAIT (#9632), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον ymdim (#4500) και ρουτάρει κανονικά με πιάτο 1.10 m.

Δυστυχώς σε κάποιους άλλους δεν χωράγαμε και δεν τους κάναμε .... 
Εμείς προσπαθούμε να δρομολογήσουμε το AWMN στην περιοχή, με το μέγιστο αποτέλεσμα και μάλιστα χωρίς απειλές πλέον !

Ευχαριστούμε Τον Δημήτρη dgi και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά !!!

----------


## senius

Εργασία και χαρά, οι Κώστηδες...

sweet2 #11245_20-11-2016_6.JPG sweet2 #11245_20-11-2016_1.JPG

 ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Χθες Σάββατο 11-2-2017, στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245), είχαμε ανακατατάξεις.
Σκεφτήκαμε καλύτερα στο να μοιράσουμε τις διαδρομές του awmn στην περιοχή.

Έτσι στο λινκ που είχε ο κόμβος sweet2 (#11245) με τον bonovas (#8933), την θέση του την πήρε ο dmk (#11143) με άριστα αποτελέσματα. Ευχαριστούμε τον Σταμάτη bonova για όλα.

Ενημερωθήκαν οι Ζώνες DNS & τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου.

Τις επόμενες ημέρες λόγο αναγκών, στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245), τα 2 ρουτερ που διαθέτει ο κόμβος (RB333 & RB433ah), θα αντικατασταθούν με ένα RB435G.!!!

Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα
Στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245) έγινε αντικατάσταση των 2 ρουτερ που διέθετε ο κόμβος (RB333 & RB433ah), με ένα RB435G.
Συνεχίζουμε.

sweet2 (#11245) 20-2-2017_1.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 20-2-2017_2.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 20-2-2017_3.jpg Συνημμένο 35599 sweet2 (#11245) 20-2-2017_5.jpg sweet2 (#11245) 20-2-2017_6.jpg Συνημμένο 35602

 ::

----------


## bonovas

Ετσι να βγαινουνε Links που εξυπηρετουν .. Ευχαριστω τους Κωστηδες για την ενεργη βοηθεια

----------


## senius

> Ετσι να βγαινουνε Links που εξυπηρετουν .. Ευχαριστω τους Κωστηδες για την ενεργη βοηθεια


Σταμάτη ευχαριστούμε.
 ::  Χωρίς εσένα, δεν θα καταφέρναμε κάτι καλύτερο εδώ στην περιοχή.

Τώρα που έστρωσε και η βασική διαδρομη με ymdim (#4500) κορυφή Υμηττού, είμαστε άρχοντες στην περιοχή της Λούτσας !!!

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους και ιδιαίτερα τον *Δημήτρη dgi* για την παροχή και τις καλύτερες προσπάθειες της δρομολόγησης του, από το βουνό του Υμηττού προς την Λούτσα και την Ραφήνα και όχι μόνο.! 




> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.67.50.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.sweet2.awmn [10.67.50.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
> 3 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-warlock.gounara.awmn [10.2.159.73]
> 4 62 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-gounara.warhawk.awmn [10.2.159.82]
> 5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms rb433aha.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.129]
> ...

----------


## Convict

Nice nice, very nice.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245) έγινε αγορά και έξτρα εγκατάσταση ενός RB711-5Hn, Πιάτο Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga και συνδέθηκε σε κοινό AS με το υπάρχων RB435G.

Επίσης στον κόμβο έγινε επανενεργοποίηση/σύνδεση με τον κόμβο DAIT (#9632).

Ενημερωθήκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου sweet2 (#11245).
Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## senius

Ο κομβος προσωρινα δεν ρουταρει.

----------


## senius

> Ο κομβος προσωρινα δεν ρουταρει.


Καλησπέρα από τον κόμβο sweet2 (#11245) Λούτσα.

Έπειτα από υπέρ προσπάθειες που έπρεπε εδώ και καιρό να γίνουν (και ειδικά την 2-3-2019 από τον κόμβο aivanet2 οι senius, sweet και aivanet) από τους AIVAnet2 (#12084), bonovas (#8933) , [email protected] (#19731) , και sweet2 (#11245) , τελικά όλοι μας, ρουταρουμε στα Ανατολικά προάστια.

Καλορίζικες οι προσπάθειες !!

Ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα τον Γιάννη AIVAnet2 (#12084), οπού αγόρασε ότι πιο σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό στον κόμβο του, για την εξ αρχής δημιουργίας bb link.

Ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα τον Μάριο [email protected] (#19731) για την άμεση διάθεση bb link σε Ν , καθώς και τους υπόλοιπους εμπλεκόμενους, και όχι μόνο.

Όποιος επιμένει, νικάει.!

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=33130&page=2


AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_3.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_4.jpg




> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> 
> | WinMTR statistics |
> 
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> 
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> 
> | router senius - 0 | 36 | 36 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 1 |
> ...





> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> 
> | WinMTR statistics |
> 
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> 
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> 
> | router senius - 0 | 26 | 26 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |
> ...





> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> 
> | WinMTR statistics |
> 
> | Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> 
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> 
> | router senius - 0 | 28 | 28 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 1 |
> ...

----------


## grigoris

> AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_3.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_4.jpg


Ποια η διαφορα σε σηματοδοσια σε σχεση με το πιατο που ειχε μεχρι προτινος?

----------


## senius

Κερδισαμε περιπου 8-9 db !!

----------

